# Post surgery HGH therapy



## Ace_1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Will be having surgery soon for a torn tendon.  Was thinking of introducing some gH in with my TRT protocol to aid in recovery and healing.  I plan to use 2-3 ius/ED. Any thoughts or suggestions where I may be better off doing ?


----------



## 01dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2019)

I ran 2ius post surgery after having a screw placed in my left metatarsal.  I also ran some BPC-157 at 500mcg/day along with it.  I had the same exact injury two years ago on the opposite foot and did not introduce anything post surgery.  I was out of my walking boot one month sooner this time.


----------

